# Geometric pouches



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

i got a lot of leather lately, very nice, soft and resistant. Advantages of living in Tangoland.

This is the way I'm cutting my pouches; may be it's helpful for somebody. Design:









I made a polypropylene template to help drawing on the leather.









Cut, using rotatory cutter. Holes made with steel leather punch Ø4mm.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks like it will work just fine!! :headbang:


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I like it. No unnecessary material, so they should be light ????


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice! The design will also assist with centering the ammo. Can you post this in the templates section?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Looks like it'll work perfectly.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Blue Raja said:


> Nice! The design will also assist with centering the ammo. Can you post this in the templates section?


Well, the drawing is the template. You draw the form respecting the centimeters and you're done. Works ok with 8mm. and 9.5mm. (3/8") ammos.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Simple. I love simple!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Simple & genius.


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Looks great!


----------

